# Any newbies looking for a finished dog to learn from?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> V4 Leila Toril Gene Haus Juris SchH2 Kkl1 Female Spayed DOB Jan 16, 2006 Tattoo AE6FULS Sire Liedo vom Kuckucksland Dam: Vanta vom Wolfratshausenn Registered AKC, and WDCA Trained Protection Dog- Schutzhund- Great in the Blinds, protection and tracking. She is not good with other animals. She is a great family dog, indoor/outdoor. She is very loving.


? Washington German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ?*RescueMe.Org


p.s. The breeder has been notified about this dog being in this situation.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful! What a fun dog to own!!!


----------



## TexasCrane (Nov 13, 2013)

How the **** does a dog like that end up in a shelter?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope someone snaps her up quick


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The breeder has been contacted and is indicating that they will take the dog back.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> The breeder has been contacted and is indicating that they will take the dog back.


Thats great! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

TexasCrane said:


> How the **** does a dog like that end up in a shelter?


The dog was never in a shelter. RescueMe is like Craigslist, anyone can sign up and post animals.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 20, 2014)

UPDATE ... Leila went home to her new family last night. Plenty of room to play and a child to play with. Thank you all for your help, friends, her breeder Megan and her GSD family.


----------

